# Employee liability



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

hi 

Do you cover employers Liability, im after a qoute ?

thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We do indeed. 

You can either ring me on 0800 308 1408 or if you wish to pm me your number, i'll give you ring.

Cheers


----------

